# when is it safe to cut a tree into firewood that had poison ivy?



## tuco1963 (Oct 8, 2013)

hi gang

i got a 80' tall by 30" round white oak tree dropped off in my front yard by a tree trimmer
problem is it had a live poison ivy vine attached to it.

ive pulled almost all the vine and leaves off the trunk and other large pieces and was wondering if its safe to use for firewood?

its large and in my yard and the wife says its gotta go one way or the other any ideas on if its safe to use
it would be css till next winter2014-2015  
                                                          thanks
                                                          charlie


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well if your itchen to go after it cover exposed skin . or else.......


----------



## paul bunion (Oct 8, 2013)

All depends on how allergic you are to it.    I can pull the pi off and cut up the wood without issue.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 8, 2013)

Can you pull the vine off while your splitting it? I think the wood is ok. It won't infect or effect the wood itself.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes it is safe to use .  You have already stated that you have pulled the vine off, how long ago  ?  C/S/S the wood  it will be fine to use.. Poison ivy won't hurt the wood .. it could only hurt you . Especially if your allergic to it. Ive pulled many a vine off a oak tree even cut thru them while bucking . Off course with gloves


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 8, 2013)

I use my bare hands. It has no effect on me. Perhaps im already dead.


----------



## tuco1963 (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks for the input guys i was worried about my wife getting pi whileloading the stove


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 8, 2013)

I cut up a black walnut recently that had a huge vine growing up the trunk.  After it was bucked into rounds I took a large wood chisel and got it between the bark and the wood.  I basically just peeled it off very carefully before splitting and washed with Tec-Nu afterwards:

http://www.teclabsinc.com/products/poison-oak-ivy/tecnu

I'm very allergic but have never had a problem after using this stuff.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 8, 2013)

tuco1963 said:


> thanks for the input guys i was worried about my wife getting pi whileloading the stove


If she's very sensitive to PI, she can wash her hands immediately and it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BobUrban (Oct 9, 2013)

the oil can last a long, long time from dead vines or on your gloves/clothes.  I have a lot of CSS wood in my piles with vines still attached and just am carful when handling it and wash my hands right away after.  Wash with cold water and soap and you are good to go.  Warm water opens your pores and make you more susceptible.  I am very allergic to the devil weed but using this method I stave off 90% of the issue.  IMO - if you spend as much time in the woods as I do here in mid-Michigan you will end up with a little PI once a year or so.  At least I do


----------



## blades (Oct 9, 2013)

Takes about 3 years of outdoor exposure for the PI oil to breakdown, Oak about 3 years to properly season. shouldn,t be a problem. As was said before get a bark spud and peel the bark off, lot of work though.


----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 9, 2013)

If your wife is highly allergic or overly concerned you could just pile it seperate & tell her to not touch it. Heck put a skull & cross-bones on it .
When it's ready, use it while you are home to load the stove yourself. Is this necessary? Most likely not.


----------



## jiminri (Oct 9, 2013)

tuco1963 said:


> hi gang
> 
> i got a 80' tall by 30" round white oak tree dropped off in my front yard by a tree trimmer
> problem is it had a live poison ivy vine attached to it.
> ...


 I cut a maple a couple weeks ago with PI vines and didn't take it too seriously...been paying for it ever since. The oil can stay on surfaces for a very long period so if you're allergic use caution with whatever came in contact with the vine.


----------



## USMC80 (Oct 9, 2013)

I've done it, chopped it of as I went and used protective clothing every time.  You are probablty going need more time for that oak to season properly though


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 9, 2013)

tuco1963 said:


> hi gang
> 
> i got a 80' tall by 30" round white oak tree dropped off in my front yard by a tree trimmer
> problem is it had a live poison ivy vine attached to it.
> ...




Charlie, we have cut trees with PI on them many times. One of our favorite trees to cut is our dead elm trees and most of them have PI on them. Most times we will take an axe and just slide the axe head along under the vine and it comes right off. You can just cut it into sections as you go so it isn't too long. Or as you did, just pull it off but that is usually not as good of an idea. Best to not touch even with gloves on if you are highly allergic to it. 

As for loading the wood into the stove, yes, you can wash right away but it can also be a good idea to buy some of this to have on hand:


----------

